# Which Fictional Character/s have you Identified most Strongly with through your Life?



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Which fictional character/s have you identified most strongly with through your life? Why? 

And what is your enneagram type?


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

4w3 8w9 7w6 Sx - and my answer is Eponine Thénardier. 

I found Les Mis when I was about 8 years old, and identified strongly with Eponine. I took singing lessons and was trying out for Broadway (likely to get the role) when I lost my singing voice due to an illness. If I had not been sick, I would have spent my whole life singing as a career. Eponine basically changed my life. I wrote two 400 books before age 12 with a main character loosely based on her, but in sci-fi and futuristic settings. I dressed up as her by ripping up clothes, smearing dirt/makeup on my face and looking homeless. That ripped up look also stuck with me through the years. I wore my grand-father's hat because I admired him and Eponine wore the same hat, so it was double-meaningful. I read several translations of the long novel and started learning french so I could read the original and catch every implication Victor Hugo had about Eponine. 

This character basically mirrored how I felt inside. She had no memory of being loved, and was mean to Cosette as a kid because Cosette was potentially stealing what little love and attention she had. I recognized myself in this, my dark side.. in how jealous I was when my brother was born, how he "stole" my mother's attention, and how I treated him as a young child. I also related to her passionate and stubborn obsession with Marius. I can never let go of my feelings no matter how unrealistic. I will become a martyr and do anything for that person, and even imagine myself dying in their arms if only to be happy.. something I fantasized about before I was even 8 years old!! .. so seeing Eponine do exactly that, really touched me. I saw my street-smarts in her, which I was aware of very young. I saw the willingness to do anything to be with someone.. except become something I'm not. Eponine was always true to herself, strong with her convictions, dressing the way she dressed (yea, I know she was poor but she never made ANY effort to steal clothes to look like Cosette).. being loud and obnoxious and opinionated but very soft and a martyr when it came to doing ANYTHING to be closer to Marius. I saw my pitiful desperation in her as well. 

I also wanted to read the original book because I was dying to figure out why Marius loved Cosette and not Eponine. Was it really JUST Cosette's looks? I felt like an ugly child.. but strong. I had a lot to offer, but classic prettiness and class was not me. I felt rejected by the person I was obsessed with, and he always went for the cool, pretty girls despite being closest to me as a friend.. and I wanted to know why. I wanted to know what is wrong with me. I thought, maybe if I can figure out what's wrong with Eponine, why she can't be loved, I will understand what's wrong with me, too. But I have yet to figure it out. My conclusion is basically that Marius is a superficial idiot.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Once upon a time...:laughing:
.. there was me, a very young me. And I found this colorful comic book under all kinds of old, dusty things that my parents probably used.. long ago. I loved the vibrant colors, the movement and the action shown in its pages. But what is it about? I didn't have a clue.. I couldn't even read yet.
Fast forward a few years. I'm so proud I can read this Spider-man comic book!!! Finally!! :angry: And I've been reading them ever since.
I've always loved the character, though I could never relate to him 100%. Especially his moral convictions, and the way he goes about them.. I've always know that if I were in his place, I'd definitely do things differently. Imo, Peter Parker/Spider-man is a 6, so that might explain why.

Fast forward a decade or so, I'm 17 and I finally(!) get to watch Fight Club. Such a monument in film history and it took me so long to see it! But maybe that's a good thing, because now I'm old enough to understand the story in its philosophical detail. I recognize myself in both the narrator and Tyler Durden. Or at least in the narrator's plight to escape his life dictated by society and to claim himself again. I've always had a Tyler Durden in me, the only difference is I never had to 
* *




create a split personality to recognize this.

9w8 - 947 :shocked:


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

Scully, although I can't say I did before I was 25 really. Now the more probably, but it must be because I'm the right age too. None other this much in spite of lots of differences. 

A bit of Stella Gibson. A bit more from the end of season 2 and what I perceived but I won't put spoilers here. 
And a bit of Lilly Rush. 

But more angry (externally too) and let's say reactive like Scully unlike the last two. 
Unfortunately more outwarly emotional when it gets personal. 

I thought I was 5w6, still might be, but 1w9 is on the table.


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow nice thread idea 

First one was Alice from Alice in Wonderland... Not totally sure why, I was only, like, four... but I just attached myself to that story. Really saw myself in her. I guess her adventurous and curiosity and open-mindedness. Plus she's whiny which any kind can relate to haha. 

Second one I can remember was Beth from Little Women... Strangely, this was still in the period of time in my life (up until age 10 maybe) when I was really uninhibited, out-going and goofy.... So I admired Beth because she was so quiet and she seemed grown up and self-possessed and mature. I wanted to make myself grow up so I could stop being a goofy kid and be more like her.

Moving on to middle/high school age, I remember really identifying with Elinor Dashwood from Sense & Sensibility, not because I cared about being sensible but I identified with the way she didnt want to share things with people because then people would just badger her about it and make her feel worse. Felt like an INFJ thing... wanting to keep things to yourself.

Now in my 20's, I don't really identify with characters in the same way... I dunno, I feel like I become a little bit less dreamy and more practical every year. weird. :/


----------



## PoloniumCyanide (Aug 17, 2015)

Characters I relate to: Morrigan from Dragon Age, strong,independent and cynical, yet soft, beneath it all. I am judgemental, witty and critical, and sometimes too snarky, but I'm not offensive and I do care, I just know that once I am attached to people, we can hurt and disappoint each other, we have power over each other, and I am actually deeply affected by severed connections, I also know that my hot-cold tendencies can be extremely difficult to deal with. Logically therefore, it takes me a long time to trust that it's ok to let go of my cynicism and indulge my sentimentalist, I refuse to be ruled by fluctuating hormones, that will only hurt people in the long run.






I'm not an 8,.. though it may show up in my tritype.

My favourite characters are male 9w1s though, gentle, accepting, discerning and wise...the dark horse


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

When I was a kid, I always identified with Princess Belle. We're both introverted, caring, and intellectually-focused; but I'm sure I only picked her back then because we both had brown hair 

I think throughout my older-childhood and teenage years, the character I most identified with was Hermione Granger. Granted, I'm nowhere near as brave. We both are know-it-all, sharp-tongued, strong-headed, rule-abiding, humanitarian perfectionists, and I'm sure she's a 1w2 like I am. I even remember trying every "which Harry Potter character are you" quiz just to prove that I wouldn't get a result other than Hermione, and I never did get a different result cx


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

piscesfish said:


> When I was a kid, I always identified with Princess Belle. We're both introverted, caring, and intellectually-focused; but I'm sure I only picked her back then because we both had brown hair


There's that. Some characters I've found myself "relating" to have been for more shallow reasons. Some characters I can relate to in a less shallow way, but then the similarity might not be so obvious to anyone else. And even then, there's no character I can think of that I really relate to strongly, like I see some people do. Like they'll talk about relating so much, whatever the reason is, while I can't say I've experienced that. I mean, I guess being able to empathize with a character at all involves relating to some degree, but still.

(I've actually been thinking a lot about this lately, but yeah. Of course, if I actually do find a character I can relate to a lot, it might actually make me more uncomfortable than anything. =P)


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have no answer for this question, but I wish I had. There have been some characters here and then in some level, but they just describe a facet of mine, or a thought, or a fantasy. There are no characters like me in fiction because no one wants to write a story about someone like me. 

I will mention some that come to mind though

I relate a bit to the protagonist in the anime film called 5 centimeters per second. He covers my gloomy, somber facet. Self-absorbed, ordinary, just trying to pass by, resigned, hopeless, introspective, wandering aimlessly, without purpose, without passion (without eros), longing for something lost or never found... But still very grounded, very mundane, very real, no pretense, no decoration, no poetry, just prose, non paragraphed and sudden, like something you've been carrying all your life that made its way into your mind, the result of a life lived mindlessly, the nocturnal afterthought, the way back home from the washed away life you have built without steering, like dead weight dragged by the currents of a polluted river.


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Raven from Teen Titans is me in a toon universe. :tongue:
Socially astute but withdrawn, likes her quiet sanctuary, speaks only when something needs to be said, always reading, likes to meditate, aware of and in touch with her multiple selves, the voice of guidance her "family" seeks but ignores until it's too late, quick to anger and quick to calm down, contains a hidden world of absolute nonsense that few will ever see. When emotion is shared, it scares the crud out of everybody. :laughing:


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister. Witty and sassy but with a dark and intellectual side. Granted, I'm probably a slightly more serious Tyrion Lannister and GoT as an object of cult status isn't as old, but I do identify strongly with Tyrion Lannister.


----------



## Philathea (Feb 16, 2015)

4w5-6w5-9w8 so/sp and I have two; Dexter Morgan and the 10th Doctor.

I've never been a really huge Doctor Who fan, but I like the show. I got into it a while after the new series had started, so I was late to the game. When I saw Ten's death (or regeneration; it felt like death to me), I was in the middle of a (clinical) depression, and I think that's why it affected me so much. He died scared, desperate, and completely alone, and I was very upset by it. It really disturbed me, and I didn't know why it seemed like everyone else had moved on and forgotten him. My friends had all already seen his death awhile back, so I asked them about it and the general consensus was it was sad, but no one seemed really affected by it like I was. I felt very haunted and disturbed by what I had seen. (Which I never told anyone, because anyone would think that's silly. why be so upset over a fictional character? I couldn't explain and had no desire to try.) I think the reason I identified with the doctor so deeply was because I thought I would die like that, alone and forgotten. 

Dexter I started more recently. I didn't know much about it; I had the impression it was about a sociopath living a double life killing people on the side. I didn't really see the appeal, but my brother had good things to say about it so I decided to give it a go.
I did not expect the soft character of Dexter Morgan I would find myself relating to so deeply. Within the first few minutes of Dexter I was in tears, and anyone who watches Dexter knows that it's NOT a tearjerker lol. I don't cry easily, but something about Dexter resonated with me immediately, and I kept watching. I could see myself in him, in his public/private split, his inability to connect with other human beings, his mask and faking emotions, his lack of love for even his own family, how he views himself with a sad sort of resignation.. 

These are the only characters I've found myself identifying with


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

ENTJ SP/SX 4w5, 5w6 8w9

I never understood gender roles and why society wants us to be sweet and seen but not heard as women. I defied everything without meaning to just because I see myself as a person, not a cute sweet little girl meant to be cuddled and protected.

Miss Piggy from the muppet babies- violent, headstrong, outspoken, emotional. 

Punky Brewster-mouthy, an orphan, feral, passionate
Pippi longstocking- mouthy, feral, runs her own house with a horse and a monkey. Tries to make a game of life.
Jo from Little Women- outspoken, intelligent, not afraid of what people say. I wanted to kick her bitchy little sisters ass over Laurie.
Wednesday Adams- Mouthy, outspoken, comfortable with darkness and both sides of a person. Violent. 
Jane Eyre- Unloved for her personality and outspoken ways. Headstrong, guarded

Bones- Takes things literal, forthright, angers people with her knowledge for some reason. Guarded, Violent when needs to be. 
Some of the things shes gone through in this show trying to accept love has left me in tears for hours I went through the same thing when I met my husband and realized I was human. 

I had emotions secretly but I would have been tortured by experts before I might get them out for just "anyone"
@_Animal_ and @captswan are the only current perc users who I let know the emotional, femme side of me best.

I learned very young from a mother who made it clear she never loved me and wished she had aborted me that I was never going to be loved or accepted and everything I felt had to be carefully guarded or it was ammo in abusing me.

Just yesterday my honesty lost me my relationship I had been building with her when I was convinced she had changed. She was going on about how I always preferred my grandmother and how I had rejected her and life was all my fault when I was three. I reminded her of her calling my grandma when I cried over an expensive and cherished broken toy horse "come get this fucking whiny little bitch" I told her as a child I had never forgiven her and only liked my grandmother because my grandmother treated me like a person.

She tried gaslighting me, insisting they were false memories and I was a miserable little drama queen and I said you aren't healthy for me. Goodbye. She had used those same words on me when I was six and told my shrink about how she once burnt me with her cigarette, narrowing her cruel big black eyes, grabbing my arm and pretending it was an accident to bystanders.

Intimacy is priceless with the right people. But so many are the wrong ones that I do not let them know me at all. 


I see a pattern.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Anyway, Shinji from Evangelion is one character I can sort of relate to at least. Depressed and often running away. Probably a messed up INFP. (Could go more in-depth, but heh. Tired.)

When it comes the type of character I'm more likely to relate to, it's not usually the very "cool" idealized characters, who are even easy to fall in love with for their flaws. Which probably is type related. (469 tritype)

(With that said, I do have my limits as well. Like when reading some of Fifty Shades of Gray, it's like, why even try to relate to that main character. This is supposed to be outright wish fulfillment even, and you want to imagine yourself as this boring twit? Lol, I can't see the appeal in that kind of fantasy, even if I can appreciate some "loser characters")


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I always saw a lot of myself in both Shaggy and Scooby Doo, though I'm not *that* food obsessed. Same with Ron Weasley (without the temper). But I thought that food obsession was a 9 thing. Then again, they're sensors.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Throughout my life? Oh, goodness. Well, I only found out about Tetsuo recently, so I guess Lucy from Elfen Lied. I remember when I was in 8th grade and all of the cool kids were watching Elfen Lied, so I tried watching it, and I definitely identified with Lucy, being mentally challenged enough to be treated like less than a human but with enough Si to understand and remember how people treated me and enough Fi to convert all of the stored memories to pure vengeance.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

*Heathcliff* from Wuthering Heights. The book had become my bible for a while and all the movies made me cry with rage. *Everything* about the character was and still is me. I related so much to his thirst for vengeance even though he never stopped leaving Catherine, and how it turned him into a tortured and cruel man, full of rage and hate. I first experienced these emotions around age 9-12, when my friendship with this girl I had knew for a long time become my only focus and wanted to transform it into a strong and unique bond so it would last forever. I wrote her initial with a hot needle on my hand, and then wrote dozens of angry letters to her after I felt betrayed and forgotten by her. It was a silly thing since we were both kids, but it meant the world to me and it affected me a lot.

There's this moment where Isabella tells Heathcliff it is better to be hated than loved by him, and that line just stuck with me because that's how I've always felt, like I was a curse to everyone I loved. I have this fear that this dramatic side of me will come out once I start pouring myself into a relationship of any kind.

Anyway, yeah I loved his character and could relate to it through the whole book. Give me a man like Heathcliff!

SX 468


----------



## JusticeBreaker (Apr 29, 2015)

7w8 8w7 3w4

As by now, the characters i feel most identified about are Durarara's Izaya and NGNL's Sora.
They both have that cunning nature and the loneliness they repress (Sora not so much, but still). Both have the kind of escapist nature i as a 7 can't deny (Izaya not so much, but still). There's too the "I'll win the game" approach (Which the lacking people call arrogance or self-confidence)
The sharp logic, smug attitude and simultaneous disillusionment and fascination with humanity are things i can relate and identify with, or perhaps i've adopted them from they? 
I'm leaving a bit of both:

* *




Sora is extremely *outgoing, confident*, with endless vitality and virility, not afraid to play with people face to face, even when they are cheating. He's *extremely manipulative*, which he calls *"negotiation and diplomacy skill"*. This complements the playing style of Shiro consisting of logic and calculations, while he's consist of emotions, observations, deductions, behavior, language, tactics and human logic. He can be extremely arrogant and speak in a condescending manner with those he plays against, especially AFTER discovering a winning method.




* *




Izaya is *cunning and charming but his manipulative nature prevents him from making any genuine or lasting bonds with others*. He has a very jolly and *mocking* personality, speaking informally with most people as if they are close friends and often using nicknames (such as "Shizu-chan" for Shizuo and "Dotachin" for Kyohei Kadota). He plays on both sides, so that whoever wins, he will have an advantage.


----------



## fawning (May 31, 2015)

As a child -
*Rikki Tikki Tavi* - mongoose hero from story of the same name by Rudyard Kipling. Small and cautious but fierce and defends his family, killing several cobras with ferocity and cunning!
*Buck* - domestic dog pushed into sled pulling in the Yukon in Jack London's _Call Of The Wild_ (I really liked animal stories). Cautious but brave and adaptable, chooses his battles and masters wisely.

Teen -
*Susan Sto Helit* - Cynical white-haired young woman who plays the protagonist of several Terry Pratchett books. She's death's daughter and while very beautiful, she just can't fit in with others for her shocking white hair and cynical intelligence. I think, again, something about her caution and curiosity was what drew me to her - I don't tend to relate to flat out cynical and cruel characters. And the idea of not-fitting-in was very attractive - like many in this thread my bipolar disorder started to develop in high school, and I couldn't understand what it was; a character who was down to earth but experienced things no one else knew about was important to me.


* *












*Rocko* - _Rocko's Modern Life_ protag. He's nervous, good-hearted and short like I am, we share a lot of mannerisms the same still.

Rocko with some 1 rage below the cut 
* *












*Saint Jimmy* - from Green Day's _American Idiot_ - judge away! This was a HUGE phase. Saint Jimmy is like a teen anarchist hero with lots of songs about what a HERO he is and also how FUCKED UP he is and again, yeah, bipolar. I got very into the idea of anarchism through this, which is admittedly strange territory for a 15 year old.
*2D* - from Gorillaz. Vacant but idealistic, addicted to pain medication, gentle and generally sweet, constantly victimised by his peers. 
* *












*Johnny The Homicidal Maniac* - like literally every goth teen ever. I adored him. Not the gore so much as the sweet sense of humour on a total outcast, and again tying into the horrifying internal experiences that were invisible to the outside. 'Nny was also the fist character I saw acknowledge the idea of nihilism and it rung deep.
*Rorschach* - from _Watchmen_. The next logical leap into disintegration - a disfigured outcast (as I viewed myself at that point) violently campaigning for good against an inherently corrupt, painful and ugly world. In a lot of ways, the only reason I didn't just hole up in my home at this point.

Adult -
um...
I don't really consume much fictional media any more.
But I fiercely identify with NBC _Hannibal_'s *Will Graham*. Will is almost definitely a 6 or a 9 but much of his nervousness, mannerisms, shyness, and intense emotions reflect mine, and his horrifying hallucinations, dreams and seizures mirror my mental illness (I don't hallucinate, but certainly do have bad and violent intrusive images to deal with). I really attached to him quite dramatically and he's a lot of what I watched the show for. His plot resembled stuff I was and am going through - the fight with mental illness, the difficulty of keeping down a job and social relationships while battling an illness, starting therapy, trying to pin down exactly what are your issues, acknowledging and embracing overwhelming emotion, and the fear of being seen as 'crazy' or inept from the outside. It felt good to almost know what it's like to see myself from the outside.

He's the patient in this clip. 
* *


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Jun 24, 2015)

*8w7 3w4 5w6 sx/so*
Andrew Wiggin, Lelouch vi Britannia and Grigory Alexandrovich Pechorin.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

First one was Ariel from The Little Mermaid. Actually, that's never really left. That curiosity for more, that desperate urge to experience the unknown, the optimism that everything will turn out okay..........yeah


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

ENFP 6w7-2w3-1w2 so/sx.

I relate most to Rikku of Final Fantasy X, who I believe is ENFP (chance of ESFP) 6w7/2w3-9w1 so/sx. 6w7 just clicked in my mind when I thought of it, but just recently I've been second-guessing myself and considering 2w3. But I still want to say 6w7 is a bit more likely. Certain of 9w1 and so/sx.









FFX was my first FF game I played, as well as first major RPG, and I've always felt a strong pull toward her, though I didn't really understand it when I was like 6 years old. I have trouble forming conscious judgments, but I think subconsciously I realized we were similar. 

She represented the positive things I wanted to be, what I felt like I could be - cute, energetic, bright, imaginative. And with regards to flaws, she helped me see them through an outside perspective. Actually appreciate them for what they are, the humanity they possess. Her fear, her vulnerability, her sort of childish whininess at times.

There are some considerable differences between us, and there were times in my life where I felt opposite from her. I wasn't perky, I wasn't lively... I was deeply sad, angry, broken, vindictive in my pain, and yet still so weak, unable to change or control the circumstances of my life. 

But I've been able to put things in perspective and realize she's not perfect either. I can't take the glorified version of something and compare it to a demonized version of myself. It's not a fair comparison.

Besides, I've recovered a whole lot, and I can feel so much the core we share. I know I can always come back to her, no matter how ancient I get, how much I may change, and remember the childlike spark that I want to be a part of my life always. We can't always be bright on the outside, me or Rikku, but we can keep a small bit of fire burning on the inside until then.

I just love her so much and every time I go back to FFX, I feel her problems like they're my own. How she challenges some commonly held beliefs because of who she is and her own visions of right/wrong. Near Macalania Temple, she and Wakka (other member of the party) have this Ne-Fi vs. Fe/Si clash because of this, something that really helped me when I was younger, to begin questioning such things in my own life. 

I've come a long way since I was 6, and still I can come back to this game and appreciate the messages that are there. The characters feel so real, and I appreciate all of them for what they are.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rala said:


> *Heathcliff* from Wuthering Heights. The book had become my bible for a while and all the movies made me cry with rage. *Everything* about the character was and still is me. I related so much to his thirst for vengeance even though he never stopped leaving Catherine, and how it turned him into a tortured and cruel man, full of rage and hate. I first experienced these emotions around age 9-12, when my friendship with this girl I had knew for a long time become my only focus and wanted to transform it into a strong and unique bond so it would last forever. I wrote her initial with a hot needle on my hand, and then wrote dozens of angry letters to her after I felt betrayed and forgotten by her. It was a silly thing since we were both kids, but it meant the world to me and it affected me a lot.
> 
> There's this moment where Isabella tells Heathcliff it is better to be hated than loved by him, and that line just stuck with me because that's how I've always felt, like I was a curse to everyone I loved. I have this fear that this dramatic side of me will come out once I start pouring myself into a relationship of any kind.
> 
> ...


Haha, this post made me laugh because first you were talking about how much you relate to this character, and then at the end you said, give me a man like him! This is exactly how I operate. Like with Jeff Martin from Tea Party, I always say I relate to him so much and he's as close as anyone has ever gotten to my own vision of music and self-expression, lyrics, videos, sound... and sentiments. And I was also obsessed with him for a long time. And I did the same thing with the fictional anti-hero in my own novel. He was my dream man and also an exact mirror of me - probably my exact tritype. But in reality that never works. In reality I butt heads too much if someone is stepping on my personal-expression turf, and I need balance.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Animal said:


> Haha, this post made me laugh because first you were talking about how much you relate to this character, and then at the end you said, give me a man like him! This is exactly how I operate. Like with Jeff Martin from Tea Party, I always say I relate to him so much and he's as close as anyone has ever gotten to my own vision of music and self-expression, lyrics, videos, sound... and sentiments. And I was also obsessed with him for a long time. And I did the same thing with the fictional anti-hero in my own novel. He was my dream man and also an exact mirror of me - probably my exact tritype. But in reality that never works. In reality I butt heads too much if someone is stepping on my personal-expression turf, and I need balance.


But I want it to work in real life! Because I only want to be loved the way I love


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Rala said:


> But I want it to work in real life! Because I only want to be loved the way I love


I know what you mean. But my 9w8 does that well 
The 4 fix doesn't hurt, perhaps.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Animal said:


> I know what you mean. But my 9w8 does that well
> The 4 fix doesn't hurt, perhaps.


:couple_inlove:


----------



## Dragheart Luard (May 13, 2013)

I haven't identified with many characters, but at the moment I identify the most with Accelerator. He may be an esper, but his laziness and blunt nature resonates strongly with me. Lelouch too resonates well, but I think that I'm less interested in fixing stuff at a large scale. I'm lazy and I don't think that I really can do much more than to research stuff. I'm a 7w8.


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Not someone I've identified with and not sure about the strength of identification, but....

I identify somewhat with the 12th Doctor from Doctor Who. Grouchy, snarky, blunt, and not very good at feeling-y stuff.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, there are a few that I've identified with strongly throughout my life. Here are a couple off the top of my head. I may come back and add more later on or something.

Helga Pataki
(Hey Arnold!)











* *




When I was young, I really identified with Helga in SO many ways. She was really rough around the edges, and I had never seen a female character like her (and like me) before. She wasn't very "ladylike" in the stereotypical sense of the word. She liked sports and was naturally better at them than the boys in her school were. Everybody was kind of scared of her even though, at the core, she was actually a very loving and caring person. She had a reputation for being physically strong and for having a sharp tongue. She was boisterous and opinionated. She had kind of a rough exterior, but at the same time, she was also secretly an optimistic dreamer who was over the top dramatic about her emotions and passions. To say she had a difficult time expressing her affections is an understatement. In that department, she was more or less socially handicapped, lol. She often ended up expressing affection by picking on people and being kind of hard on them which I very much related to and still do. For as much as she doesn't like to be vulnerable in front of others and express her loving, feeling side, she did find ways to channel that fiery passion. She chose to daydream and write... and I can definitely relate. She was also ridiculously obsessed with her crush... which... yeah x)




Heather Mooney
(Romy and Michele's High School Reunion)











* *




I really related to her in the sense that she absolutely loathed going to school, and still loathed the thought of school even ten years after it was all over. She hated the people there, hated how she was treated, hated how nobody was ever considerate of her, and as a result, she wasn't really considerate of them either. She ended up being kinda of a sourpuss, but handled her true emotions by utilizing her cynical sense of humor. Uh huhhh. Yep.



​


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

7w6 sp/so

Commander William Riker from Star Trek (ESTJ, 6w7)
Tom Paris from Star Trek: Voyager (ESTP, 7w6)
Fred from Scooby Doo (Has probably been every ExTx at one time or another)
Lando from Star Wars (ESTP, either a 2 or a 7)
Pretty much anyone Chris Pratt plays (ESTP, unsure of enneagram)

I had a friend tell me a few months ago that I remind her of Peter Quill from Guardians of the Galaxy. Never seen that movie though, so I can't say.


----------



## Bathilda (Nov 4, 2014)

9w1/5w4/3w4 depending on the day, apparently 

Julie, from Julie of the Wolves
Pocahontas, Mowgli, Tarzan, Neitiri...anyone who hangs out in the woods and talks to animals and does Nature Stuff and seduces the hot outsider.
Schmendrick the Magician, from the Last Unicorn
Princess Bubblegum, from Adventure Time
Kaylie, from Firefly
Mr. Ollivander, from Harry Potter, or generally anyone who owns a shop full of dusty books and magical objects and joins the plot solely to decode some ancient magical text and impart arcane wisdom.


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Interesting question. Kaylee from Firefly comes to mind first for me. Also Agnes Nitt from the Terry Pratchett Witches books.
I'm fairly sure I'm an enneagram 6 but there's still a lot I don't understand about the enneagram.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

6w5, 2w1, 9w1 -- things may have changed, though.

Spike Spiegel.
Mostly for the philosophies he has surrounding life being a dream/immediacy and much of his existentialist tendencies. He's also fiercely loyal but has commitment issues, and dwells on things far more than is healthy. He couldn't shake off his past, so he lived and died in it.

There are other things I'm not mentioning, but I don't feel like going into a character analysis for something like this. lol


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Walter White, Breaking Bad
Claude Frollo, The Hunchback of Notre Dame
Clarice Starling and Hannibal Lecter, The Silence of the Lambs
Mersault, the Stranger
Batman, Batman: The Animated Series
George, A Single Man
Stanley, Magic in the Moonlight
Don Draper, Mad Men
Yagami Light, Death Note
Gandalf, The Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, The Silmarillion
Amy Dunne, Gone Girl
John Moray, The Paradise
Maleficent, Maleficent
John Adams, John Adams


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Blue Soul said:


> Walter White, Breaking Bad
> Claude Frollo, The Hunchback of Notre Dame
> Clarice Starling and Hannibal Lecter, The Silence of the Lambs
> Mersault, the Stranger
> ...


Maleficent would be on my list too  Loved the movie.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Rala said:


> Maleficent would be on my list too  Loved the movie.


Something I love about that movie is how it shifts perspective from "good and evil" to one where everyone are good from their own point of view but evil from the other's, and vice versa, which I think is much more realistic. This is a theme Star Wars: Episode VII will explore as well from what I understand, so pretty hyped for that.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Blue Soul said:


> Something I love about that movie is how it shifts perspective from "good and evil" to one where everyone are good from their own point of view but evil from the other's, and vice versa, which I think is much more realistic.


I didn't think it was too well-done myself. Like making a retelling to show it from the villain's perspective can be interesting, but the way they did it felt a bit cheap and easy.

Anyway, uhm




^Sort of relatable. xP


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

I probably could list off a number in books, but someone who comes to mind is Ishmael in Moby Dick. I love the first paragraph:



> Call me Ishmael. Some years ago - never mind how long precisely - having little or no money in my purse, and nothing particular to interest me on shore, I thought I would sail about a little and see the watery part of the world. It is a way I have of driving off the spleen and regulating the circulation. Whenever I find myself growing grim about the mouth; whenever it is a damp, drizzly November in my soul; whenever I find myself involuntarily pausing before coffin warehouses, and bringing up the rear of every funeral I meet; and especially whenever my hypos get such an upper hand of me, that it requires a strong moral principle to prevent me from deliberately stepping into the street, and methodically knocking people's hats off - then, I account it high time to get to sea as soon as I can. This is my substitute for pistol and ball. With a philosophical flourish Cato throws himself upon his sword; I quietly take to the ship. There is nothing surprising in this. If they but knew it, almost all men in their degree, some time or other, cherish very nearly the same feelings towards the ocean with me.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Distortions said:


> I didn't think it was too well-done myself. Like making a retelling to show it from the villain's perspective can be interesting, but the way they did it felt a bit cheap and easy.
> 
> Anyway, uhm
> 
> ...


It was a bit simplistic, yeah, but what I loved was the idea behind it all.


----------



## Ztommi (Aug 31, 2014)

Kenshin from Rurouni Kenshin. We just had the same gentle spirit but were secret bad asses. And were both disciplined.

Mac from Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends. Both love imagining.

Leonardo from Ninja Turtles. Level-headed leader vibes.

I'm 5 with a 4 wing. =D


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought of another one for myself. Don't mind me...


Lemongrab
(Adventure Time)







* *




Lemongrab has a tendency to really flip his shit when things don't go EXACTLY his way. I relate to him in the sense that he has specific desires and expectations, and is determined to see them through. He gets incredibly peeved by seemingly small shit. The details do matter to him. He also goes to extremes when it comes to "punishing" people. I can definitely relate. 1,ooo,ooo years dungeon for everyone  While I may not be -quite- as absurdly vocal about my annoyances, they are typically written ALL over my face. If I am displeased, you're likely going to know before I even say anything... and I do usually say something. Unlike Lemongrab, I will usually make an effort to confront you AFTER I've calmed my tits. It doesn't always happen this way, but it's a work in progress.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Ace Face said:


> I thought of another one for myself. Don't mind me...
> 
> 
> Lemongrab
> ...


Great character, but must be horrible to relate to, seeing all these individuals without order, needing to be put in place by you (because who'd else do it?). 

If you're interested I think he's an ESTJ.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Blue Soul said:


> Great character, but must be horrible to relate to, seeing all these individuals without order, needing to be put in place by you (because who'd else do it?).
> 
> If you're interested I think he's an ESTJ.


I've got him pegged at ESTJ as well. I do use Te Fi Ne and Si, but the order is honestly up for debate.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

@Swordsman of Mana

You thanked the post... lol. Feel free to give me your opinion on my type. I'm willing to listen  Maybe not here though... don't want to derail too much. You can take it to the Honest Mistype thread if you want.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> @Swordsman of Mana
> 
> You thanked the post... lol. Feel free to give me your opinion on my type. I'm willing to listen  Maybe not here though... don't want to derail too much. You can take it to the Honest Mistype thread if you want.


ENFP 6w7>1w2>?w? Sx/So


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> ENFP 6w7>1w2>?w? Sx/So


:laughing: Spank you!


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Ace Face said:


> I've got him pegged at ESTJ as well. I do use Te Fi Ne and Si, but the order is honestly up for debate.


It's probably safe to say delta quadra (socionics) at least, if you're sure. That's ENFP, INFP, ESTJ, and ISTJ. Make a thread with a questionnaire if you want more accuracy.


----------



## Casss (Feb 9, 2014)

Jean Loius (Scout) Finch from To Kill a Mockingbird and Go Set a Watchman.

I'm an ESTP 7w8


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Phantom of the Opera. 

Erik's feelings rather than Erik's attributes is what I am strongly related to. It's like me against the world drama. The feeling of isolation, of not being understood, of darkness, of grotesque ugliness (yeah I feel that all the time, ugly inside and out). And of course the tendency to have strong attachment to the one who show compassion like Christine is to him.

He is somewhat related to Eponine - "unrequited love", "limerence".

But he differs in Eponine in a sense that, Erik wasn't even loved by his own parents; rejected, abandoned. And Eponine at least felt the love and indulgence of her parents in her when she was still a child.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

*Ciel Phantomhive (Black Butler):* INTJ 1w2>5w6>4w3 (not sure of stacking). I relate to his elitism, composure and intensely contemptuous demeanor.












Ace Face said:


> :laughing: Spank you!


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

The red-haired kid from Rugrats,* Chuckie Finster*. Not sure of his type. I'm not sure if I related to him or just loved him endlessly.










*Kurapika *and *Killua *from Hunter x Hunter. I think Kurapika is INFP, I thought Killua was INTP but I've seen arguments for INFP as well, I'm not sure.










Kurapika is the golden blonde dude. Yes, dude.

----

I shall not mention Luke Skywalker. :laughing:


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

*Ame *(IxFP) from Wolf Children:










*Howell Jenkins* (NFP 7w6) from Howl's Moving Castle:










*Bastian Balthazar Bux* (INFP 7w6) from The Neverending Story:


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Isn`t it obvious? 

Joseph K. from Kafka`s _The Trial. _Also Gregor Samsa from _The Metamorphosis. _


----------



## Eclipsed (Jun 3, 2012)

It's kind of astounding. I've probably read thousands of books over my lifetime and only managed to identify with _one_ novel character. Cal Trask from East of Eden. The struggle between good and evil in him is something I really relate to. Plus just... everything.

Movies, I guess, are different. I haven't watched many, but I really relate to Peter Pan. I don't think there's a single movie that can make me cry like it does. Typical 7, I suppose.

To a lesser extent, I relate to Kovu from the Lion King for the same reason I relate to Cal Trask. But Cal Trask embodies all these qualities so much better.

I don't think there are any others, honestly. I'd say that I relate to Rapunzel from Tangled or Ariel from the Little Mermaid but that feels wrong. I understand their insatiable hunger for freedom, but meh. I can't identify with stereotypically good, optimistic characters- they must be on the outside, and certainly not loved by all. I'm more of a realist, and I've always understood the world too well to truly be that naive or good.

Wow, all the characters I've mentioned are male. Awkward. Also, I can't put sentences together for shit anymore. Good to know.


EDIT: Oh, maybe Maleficent.


----------



## psychologic (Oct 16, 2014)

Holden Caulfield - Catcher in the Rye
Gordie Lachance - Stand By Me
Sanada Yuki - Tsuritama
Makoto - The Girl who Leapt through Time
Shinji Ikari - Neon Genesis Evangelion
Violet Parr - The Incredibles
Elle - Hiroshima Mon Amour
Em - One Day

I'd say the character who is most like me personality-wise is Makoto, though she's much more extroverted than I am. But I always think of Holden first because he's the first fictional character I truly identified with -- maybe it was just an angsty time in my life but I really felt a powerful connection to him, his mind, his struggles. There were a few scenes where I cried and I never cry while reading novels. Really intense feeling.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

No one relates to Mulder? Because I only talk to boring people now.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Sterling Archer


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

A smart ass, overly opinionated and blunt tomboy with a totally femme voice and side she hides. Yea. Probably closest to me in all characters. Also, redhead power!


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Holden Caulfield from The Catcher In The Rye.

Painfully intelligent and never smart. Cynical with meanings and distant to roles. Bitterly loving everybody and fondly hating himself.


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Rala said:


> *Heathcliff* from Wuthering Heights. The book had become my bible for a while and all the movies made me cry with rage. *Everything* about the character was and still is me. I related so much to his thirst for vengeance even though he never stopped leaving Catherine, and how it turned him into a tortured and cruel man, full of rage and hate. I first experienced these emotions around age 9-12, when my friendship with this girl I had knew for a long time become my only focus and wanted to transform it into a strong and unique bond so it would last forever. I wrote her initial with a hot needle on my hand, and then wrote dozens of angry letters to her after I felt betrayed and forgotten by her. It was a silly thing since we were both kids, but it meant the world to me and it affected me a lot.
> 
> There's this moment where Isabella tells Heathcliff it is better to be hated than loved by him, and that line just stuck with me because that's how I've always felt, like I was a curse to everyone I loved. I have this fear that this dramatic side of me will come out once I start pouring myself into a relationship of any kind.
> 
> ...


WTF Rala, so many spelling errors... :frustrating:


----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Rala said:


> WTF Rala, so many spelling errors... :frustrating:


FU.


----------



## VivianeScrooge (Oct 22, 2011)

Animal said:


> Which fictional character/s have you identified most strongly with through your life? Why?
> 
> And what is your enneagram type?


I identified strongly with Miyu from Ufo Baby, Kagome from Inuyasha, Buttercup Powerpuff girls, Harry in Harry Potter, Echo the nymph and Hekate in Greek mythology.


----------



## lurkFear (Aug 5, 2015)

My type: 5.

I don't think I have ever really identified-identified myself with a fictional character. Perhaps, as a recent exception, with Rustin Cohle (Matthew McConaughey), True Detective, but (of course) only to a certain degree and in certain aspects. 

Edit: the question of why is too big.


----------



## Gorgon (Feb 16, 2015)

Alice of Alice in Wonderland - I'm a dreamer that feels that reality can be too mundane. Ever since I was a youngster, I like to think up fantastical worlds. This is why I love sleeping so much, I get to live in those worlds. I'm also childlike, curious as a monkey, and enthusiastic even at 23. I hope to never lose my childlike enthusiasm and wonder.

On the darker side.....

Cersei Lannister of GoT/ASoIaF - I relate to her spitefulness and competitiveness. She has such visceral reactions to things. 

Lucy of Elfen Lied - Pissed off at the world, misanthropic, but deeply craves affection, love, and most importantly understanding.


----------

